# horse trainer new to this forum. Nice to meet ya!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I am very impressed with your daily saddle time, would be great to share some pictures to inspire the rest of us!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

hey Al, from Midwest USA. what part of the world are you from?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome Al , anxious to hear more from you,with your years of working around horses!!


----------



## Al Ragusin (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice to meet you also.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and we love pictures so post away


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum, may you make lots of friends and pass on some training advice


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome! I look forward to some of your advice. I have a dear friend (who started as a trainer of my horse) who I admire very much, who is the same age as you are. He still rides and trains daily and I thoroughly enjoy soaking up all I can from him. I hope many of us can do the same with you.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome & thanks for offering your wisdom.


----------



## Al Ragusin (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank all of you so much, I'm new to this, and not sure how to answer your questions directly to you , perhaps someone will be kind enough to show me how. I live in McAllen Texas, and to answer another question, I have a lot of pictures, plus videos.
Thank you, all of you make me feel very welcome.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Browse some of the threads and feel free to post responses and offer your knowledge. That is the best way on here, in my opinion.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome!
I recognize your name and have seen some of your work before. Glad to see you here on the forum.
Nice saddle by the way.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

